# Clen and T3. ?



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Can I take my clen first thing in the morning with my t3 on empty stomach or is this a bad idea. Should it be mid morning when I have eaten plenty or will it not matter to much. I train roughly at 9am and will have been up since 7am if this helps. Thanks

Traps


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

I took my clen first thing before breakfast, just with a cuppa


----------



## Barry platz (Jan 11, 2018)

Iv done two cycles of clen in the past and both times iv taken first thing in the morning prior to breakfast with no issues


----------

